# IPhone



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

iPhone facts from the first reviews - Engadget

Things it _doesn't_ have:
*
 Songs as Ringtones
 Games
 Any flash support
 Instant Messaging
 Picture messages (MMS)
 Video recording
 Voice recognition or voice dialing
 Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Streaming (A2DP)
 One-size-fits-all headset jack (May have to buy an adapter for certain headphones)
 3G (EV-DO/HSDPA) (Deal breaker imo)
 GPS
 A real keypad
 Removable battery
 Expandable Storage
 Direct iTunes Music Store Access (Over Wi-Fi or EDGE)*


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't see the big attraction.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm no authority on cell phones, but that overview looks rather disappointing. At least it supports third party applications now - a feature Apple ditched initially.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

It's not that I want to blast Nelly when someone calls me, but the fact that the thing is basically a fucking iPod and can't do MP3 ringtones is just absurd. That, plus no picture messaging? No games? No flash?

My cell phone _two years ago_ had all of those things. These are going to sell like hotcakes to the yuppy crowd who want to show off their trendy phone. In reality, other than the (admittedly badass) interface, the actual features of the phone fucking blow.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 30, 2007)

No instant message or MMS? Thats kinda' weird.

I saw the non-removeable battery thing coming a mile away though.

I don't so much care about it not having games, I haven't played a game on a phone since I was about 15. No songs for ringtones bugs me though lol. My current ringtone is "Memphis Bells" by The Prodigy


----------



## Cancer (Jun 30, 2007)

It's version 1. Give it time.


----------



## tehk (Jun 30, 2007)

Nokia N95. Enough said .


----------



## Cancer (Jun 30, 2007)

Things I think we'll see in Version 2 or 3 of Iphone.


 Songs as Ringtones (coming)
 Games (see Flash comment)
 Any flash support (dependant on Adobe/Macromedia)
 Instant Messaging (coming, currently possibly provided by Meebo)
 Picture messages (MMS) (coming)
 Video recording (coming, although it should have been a feature from the word go...)
 Voice recognition or voice dialing (no clue)
 Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Streaming (A2DP) (no clue)
 One-size-fits-all headset jack (May have to buy an adapter for certain headphones) (no clue, we may have to deal on this one)
 3G (EV-DO/HSDPA) (Deal breaker imo) (no clue)
 GPS (coming, probably as browser app)
 A real keypad (never, defeats the purpose of the touchscreen)
 Removable battery (never, didn't see it in the ipod, I don't expect it here. Apple claims its for evironmental reasons, but who the fuck knows).
 Expandable Storage (never, you'll need to purchase a bigger phone ...the thing does come with an 8 gig option however, which is alol for a device that small)
 Direct iTunes Music Store Access (Over Wi-Fi or EDGE) (never, not sure why you'd want this anyway since you have to sync to itunes).

Again, these are just my thoughts, I don't work at Apple or anything.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

The fuckin' thing HAS iTunes on it.  I'm guessing you'll be able to re-buy your favorite MP3 as a ringtone for like $2 or something. There's too much money to be made otherwise.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2007)

Cancer said:


> It's version 1. Give it time.



It's $600, and my old $50 Nokia had those features, again, two years ago. That's just piss poor R&D, and all the lemmings are flocking to pay absurd amounts for one right now on the trend factor alone.


----------



## Carrion (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are the materials you're gonna need:








* 1 Laptop
* 1 Digital Camera
* 1 iPod
* 1 Cell phone
* Duct tape (some)

Step One:






iPhones are basically iPods you can use as a phone, so start by taping your iPod Nano to your cell phone. Be sure not to tape the phone shut when you do this.

Step Two:






Take your new iPod phone and tape it firmly to your laptop. Now you can use revolutionary Apple applications, like iCal and iWork, anywhere you bring your phone.


Step Three: 







You're almost finished, but don't forget about your iPhone's 2.0 megapixel digital camera. Take that and tape it to your laptop, too.



Congratulations! You now own your very own iPhone, and it only cost $1,700. You're on the cutting edge of technology and design. Just slip your new portable wonder into your pocket and you're ready to go.

(Source = Collegehumor)

Ya, the iPhone hype is getting too far.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 30, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Here are the materials you're gonna need:




...

I really dig the no-key-pad thing. Otherwise, many phones have more features than this.



Cancer said:


> It's version 1. Give it time.



All these fools, not waiting for the 2nd generation to come out...


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 30, 2007)

My biggest problem with complaining about the iphone is that I don't think the people who point out it's flaws are really apple's target audience.

I'm pretty sure it was designed with those less technologically inclined as the target audience. Just like the iPod was.

To elaborate a little more, just like the iPod the iPhone brings only a few new things to the table (like voicemail that can be browsed like you do with your email) but what it does bring is a sleek, sexy, and very user friendly interface. Just like the iPod.

People who are tech savvy care more about what the thing can do than UI.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 30, 2007)

This thing makes my POS LG seem great, plus no giant screen to ruin.

No text and no mp3 ringtones? Are they joking? This is why you don't just start making cellphones out of thin air without researching what's available in the marketplace.

It's like Ibanez releasing a guitar with no pickup routs and a volume knob connected to nothing. 

Wait for version 2? Are they gonna refund everyone's $600 when it's released? Or are we talking firmware/OS that you'll have to pay for?


----------



## Cancer (Jun 30, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Wait for version 2? Are they gonna refund everyone's $600 when it's released? Or are we talking firmware/OS that you'll have to pay for?



Beats me, free updates for awhile, and then versional releases, just the iPodI imagine.

I got a chance to play with one of these today, and it's dead sexy. It's feels like something off of Star Trek. Sadly, it would not pull up Myspace or Meebo, and I forgot to try SS.org, but the pinch thing (to change the size of items in the display) is just amazing. The screen kicks ass too, very high resolution, only derezzing slightly when you're changing screen sizes. One of my friends who works at the local Apple store say that they had there's set up to feed from the AT&T network, so it would be slower, but a couple of the managers got a chance to try one on a Starbucks networks about 6 doors down, and loved it.

I wouldn't buy one for 600$ and version 1, but let it be known, I want one, when it drops to 399$ and version 3, I'll be in line.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 30, 2007)

Cancer said:


> I want one, when it drops to 399$ and version 3, I'll be in line.



 That's it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 30, 2007)

If I pay 600 dollars for a cell phone that mofo better come loaded with Dita Von Teese's phone number.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

The iPhone is a piece of shit imo, not much to add. It has some nice features, but also some really really shitty ones which easily outweigh the nice...and the price is fucking laughable.

Anyway, iPhone =


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll be getting a blackberry instead thank you very much 

Mainly because my cell company won't be getting the Iphone when it comes to Canada, and because this...





...Is just too hott  Though it isn't touchscreen.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 1, 2007)

iphone < Blackberry.


----------



## forelander (Jul 1, 2007)

Why not just use a pda, which can do all these things already?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> iPhone facts from the first reviews - Engadget
> 
> Things it _doesn't_ have:
> *
> ...



I can safely say I don't want one....unless future versions fix all of those things.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> Things it _doesn't_ have:
> *
>  Songs as Ringtones
>  Games
> ...



Aside from the Song ringtone thingy, absolutely none of that bothers me. 
Not like i'll be buying one anyway, i was turned off when i found out it had only 8 gigs of disc space on there.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

8GB is a decent amount of space - it's basically 4 Nanos. I don't think they can really go higher than that because the iPhone/Nano don't have actual spinning drive platters in them like a 30GB iPod does. They're basically big USB memory sticks.

None of the above would really bother me IF the thing wasn't so damn expensive. I travel a lot, and EV-DO/HSDPA is important to me because there are plenty of times that I use my cell as my laptop's internet connection (you can get >3MB down with it).

IM/Picture messaging/Games - agree that they're not essential, but again for the price and the fact that they're commonplace on just about ANY phone you buy nowadays, it's just shitty that the latest/greatest hyped up offering from Apple doesn't have them.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> 8GB is a decent amount of space - it's basically 4 Nanos. I don't think they can really go higher than that because the iPhone/Nano don't have actual spinning drive platters in them like a 30GB iPod does. They're basically big USB memory sticks.
> 
> None of the above would really bother me IF the thing wasn't so damn expensive. I travel a lot, and EV-DO/HSDPA is important to me because there are plenty of times that I use my cell as my laptop's internet connection (you can get >3MB down with it).
> 
> IM/Picture messaging/Games - agree that they're not essential, but again for the price and the fact that they're commonplace on just about ANY phone you buy nowadays, it's just shitty that the latest/greatest hyped up offering from Apple doesn't have them.



. Agreed.

My feeling is that Apple is really taking babysteps with this. There's alot "new" technology going on here (and I not talking actually chips really, more along the lines of a paradigm shift in how it integrated) and being testbedded for future products, and Apple is not one to be partnering with other companies on such a grand scale.

I could see Steve lying awake at night going "Just get the phone to work, and we'll figure everything else out later".

Like every other Apple product, if it succeeds the feature list will go up, and the price will come down.

But if you do get the opportunity, play with one, it is really the neatest thing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

btw guys, just saw that CompUSA sells the HTC Avalanche which is kinda like a laptop-esque phone, $900 but still...lol HTC


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> 8GB is a decent amount of space - it's basically 4 Nanos.



Actually, it's basically 1 Nano. Seeing how my Nano is 8gb


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2007)

Scott said:


> Actually, it's basically 1 Nano. Seeing how my Nano is 8gb



Actually, if we're going to play the analyze-posts-and-find-any-flaw-possible-game, I can do that to you as well.

Fine. It's fucking 8 1GB nanos, 4 2GB nanos, 2 4GB nanos or one faggoty lefty nano. Happy?


----------



## Scott (Jul 1, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck... that just sucks. I thought the Iphone would be really cool... At least the lovely interface is left but thats the only good feature it seems to have.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't need one, don't care about it.


----------



## Alpo (Jul 2, 2007)

It looks cool (apart from the lack of features) but I'll be damned if I'm ever going to spend 600&#8364; on a phone. If my dad hadn't gotten me a new phone for christmas, I'd still be happily using my old phone that I paid 20&#8364; for used.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> 8GB is a decent amount of space - it's basically 4 Nanos. I don't think they can really go higher than that because the iPhone/Nano don't have actual spinning drive platters in them like a 30GB iPod does. They're basically big USB memory sticks.



DJ-Jeff showed me some new flash drives coming out that solid state 64 gig drives. If it costs 600$, it should come with one of those to make it seem worth the 600$.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> * Songs as Ringtones
>  Games
>  Any flash support
>  Instant Messaging
> ...


No songs or mp3's as ringtones? Well, that blows to be honest. I like being able to set my ringtone to a*al c*nt songs... That and changing my SMS alerts to stuff that doesn't sound like everyone else, and plus, this feature is available in pretty much any phone on the market, and is what non techy people want, simply, they like to have shite ringtones they can download, it's a huge market in europe.

MMS: Again, along with SMS huge in Europe, although SMS far outweighs it. Noone sends emails over here

Battery: batteries die. Phones are left on constantly, unlike an iPod. So when the battery wears out, what happens? Most people need their phones to work, and to have one that is reliable. If they are as unreliable as iPod's can be (ie, i had 3 80g iPods within a month, two had battery defects) and hence what happens with all your personal data? Do you lose it? You can't store it on a sim card...

3G: Again, for a device this expensive I'd expect it to be quadband and have 3G. But lack of video camera is also an issue here, noone will be able to film happy slappy attacks with it, again, -1 for the youth market.

If you look at what they're up against, it's companies like sony-ericsson, nokie, siemens etc etc who've been in this business for years, have made the mistakes, know what feature sets their customers want, have reliable battery life, and have been doing this for a predominantly european and japanese fuelled market (US has been behing in terms of cellphone stuff for a while as far as I can gather, untill possibly recently, 3 yearsa ago you could still buy a phone in the US that was 6 years out of date by european standards).

Hence, iPhone in the US? Well, it'll sell, ity has enough features for most people. iPhone in europe lacking those features? Not a chance.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 2, 2007)

> There's no way to cut, copy, or paste text! WHOA! Big, big mistake.


->oh dear, no forwarding an address from an address book, a phone number put into an SMS... that sucks...


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 2, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Don't need one, don't care about it.



Me neither. I'm not really a mobile/cell phone user anyway, as I tend to just email everyone I need to or use a landline. So I have no need for one. But even if I did, this wouldn't be it. It'll be just another fashion accessory. And as for paying stupid, over the odds money for one, definitely not. 

The Nokia N95 wipes the floor with it anyway!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 2, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> The Nokia N95 wipes the floor with it anyway!


Nokia: over a decade at least experience in the phone industry, most notable the experience during the mobile boom of the late 90's early millenium

Apple: no commercial experience at all

Says it all really...


----------



## Tombinator (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm sure there will be an iPod 2.0 and/or Nano to follow up. They're just gorging themselves on the robot vs zombie consumers. It's the same way how the military had super computers in the 50's that could put most current day PC's and Mac's to shame. Same way how the petroleum industry is sucking every penny it can muster, when Honda already discovered biodiesel (extracted from seeds) after the World War. Welcome to the land of spoiled milk, bitter honey and rape!


----------



## darren (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm really surprised it has no voice dialing. That's just plain stupid, and a bigger deal-breaker than anything else for me.


----------



## darren (Jul 3, 2007)

Tombinator said:


> Honda already discovered biodiesel (extracted from seeds) after the World War


Huh?

Better check your history books. When Rudolf Diesel was designing his engine, he frequently demonstrated it using _peanut oil_. Many kinds of oils can be used in diesel engines, including oils derived from vegetables and oils derived from animal waste byproducts from the meat rendering industry. 

"Biodiesel" is just the new word for "bio/petroleum oil blends".

[/offtopic]


----------



## Drew (Jul 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> iPhone facts from the first reviews - Engadget
> 
> Things it _doesn't_ have:
> *
> ...



So, let's see... It's a seriously attractive product with an innovative new interface, yet it's implimentation of existing features it didn't pioneer is three or four years out of date, it relies mostly on proprietary interfaces and doesn't play well with third-parties, and is a phone that costs more than some laptops?

Yep, it's an Apple.  

Honestly, the lack of mp3 ringtone support is almost a selling point for me. However, virtually everything else... Again, if this was a $150 phone with a $75 instant rebate available on a cell phone provider I actually used, then fuck it, I don't use most of the features it lacks on my current phone, and it IS a cool interface. 

However, at $600, this is a joke. I don't want to hear, "wait for version 3" because frankly based on it's spec list, if you ignore the flashy and revolutionary (and it IS flashy and revolutionary) interface, this can't compete with my mom's first cell phone, circa 1999. I'm sorry, if Apple wants to get a sizeable market share here, "just get the phone out, we can add features later" is a pretty stupid marketing plan for something that costs more than any six other phones that have far more features combined. 

Apple has a history of launching some pretty revolutionary products, but things like the Ipod at least made _sense_ when they hit the market, and while they were pricey, they offered improved user-friendliness over anything on the market. Again, the touchscreen is a pretty seriously interesting feature, but in all other respects this phone is a serious step BACK from all other options on the market, and the only chance this has of catching on is Apple fanboi-ism.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> So, let's see... It's a seriously attractive product with an innovative new interface, yet it's implimentation of existing features it didn't pioneer is three or four years out of date, it relies mostly on proprietary interfaces and doesn't play well with third-parties, and is a phone that costs more than some laptops?
> 
> Yep, it's an Apple.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 3, 2007)

I love apples products....this seems like a disappointment...


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 3, 2007)

Overrated PDA. Had a chance to check one out up close. It's nice, but 500+ bones you could get a PS3 or even a PC. There are plenty of PDA phones that can do all that, except for some of the finer details..


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2007)

All you apple haters....


Apple stocks are up almost $6 from todays opening. I'm not complaining about a few missing features. I'm happy.


----------



## Drew (Jul 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> All you apple haters....
> 
> 
> Apple stocks are up almost $6 from todays opening. I'm not complaining about a few missing features. I'm happy.



I'm not an Apple hater by any means- my last computer was almost an apple. It's just, they fucked up on this one, I think. 

The stock is as high as it is based on one thing - market buzz. The Iphone is being hotly talked about, but reviews are JUST starting to come out. If I held Apple stock right now, I'd sell because I don't think they'll be able to hold steady, much less hold those gains.


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2007)

I think it'll hold, personally. Or atleast stay in the $120+ market...Then once more Apple buzz comes along (and you know it will) with next generation iphones, or Panther (Is it panther?) or whatever else, it'll take another little climb.

I'm in for the long anyway, so if it suddenly goes down after the buzz, im not gonna panic.


And actually, im not a big Apple fan myself.


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2007)

...and here i am wanting a cell phone that ONLY CALLS PEOPLE.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 3, 2007)

knob it...I'll stick with the beat to shit sony ericsson


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 3, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...and here i am wanting a cell phone that ONLY CALLS PEOPLE.



I want one that calls Manatees as well ...I think they'd have something quite interesting to say, I'd love an insight into their daily routine


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> It's nice, but 500+ bones you could get a PS3 or even a PC.



Nothing that's gonna go in your pocket and that you can activate with your finger touching a screen. I think it's better to compare phones with phones.
You might get a pc for 500$... But hey, what kind of pc is it gonna be? A 2004 P4?
You can't even call someone with that!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Nothing that's gonna go in your pocket and that you can activate with your finger touching a screen. I think it's better to compare phones with phones.
> You might get a pc for 500$... But hey, what kind of pc is it gonna be? A 2004 P4?
> You can't even call someone with that!




For 1/4 of the cost you could get mp3 player phone that would do everything on the above list.

And there are shitloads of $500 PCs made nowadays brand new. Some of them even dualcore. 

Face it:

IPhone = Overpriced.

I'm waitin for the first case where someone ruins the screen on their IPhone from something in their pocket.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> For 1/4 of the cost you could get mp3 player phone that would do everything on the above list.




Well, maybe. But you forget about the COOL factor  Apple = unbeatable.



> And there are shitloads of $500 PCs made nowadays brand new. Some of them even dualcore.



Yes and i would never buy one.


----------



## darren (Jul 4, 2007)

Apparently the glass face on the iPhone is extraordinarily scratch resistant. Some reviewers have even deliberately tried to scratch the screen with keys, to no effect.

Yes, there are phones that do everything the iPhone can do and more, but none of them integrate all of the functionality in a package with an interface that truly makes it all _easy_.

People said the same thing about the iPod when it first came out. "But the Archos/Rio/Creative MP3 player costs $20 less, and look at how much more it does!" If there's one thing the iPod has proven over the last few years, it's that people are willing to pay a little more for a more sophisticated user interface (and a more sophisticated overall user experience).

And like other Apple products, the iPhone has "sophisticated user experience" in spades, even if it does fall short a bit on features &#8211; a situation i expect Apple will remedy before the year is out.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 4, 2007)

IPods cost more than my mp3-player phone did.  Including the extra flash memory card.

This is selling because it says Apple on it.



darren said:


> Apparently the glass face on the iPhone is extraordinarily scratch resistant. Some reviewers have even deliberately tried to scratch the screen with keys, to no effect.



Well, that's at least good news, still stupidly overpriced for an interface, IMO.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

darren said:


> If there's one thing the iPod has proven over the last few years, it's that people are willing to pay a little more for a more sophisticated user interface (and a more sophisticated overall user experience).



Damn right.
People that buys Apple stuff don't mind paying more $.
It's not even a point.
It hurts your wallet or your mind? Buy the Rio stuff.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, the UI may be good, but out of experience I have a phone, and i have an mp3 player. Why? Well, I want my phone battery to last, and to make phone calls, possibly recieve emails, and definaely to send MMS and SMS. 

The mp3 player i want to be aboe to listen to music. 
I don't always want the mp3 player, but i do want the phone. 

It's all nice and that, but if it's a phone to me the music stuff is a bonus, first and foremost i want it to be bleeding edge on the phone/communications front.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 5, 2007)

darren said:


> Yes, there are phones that do everything the iPhone can do and more, but none of them integrate all of the functionality in a package with an interface that truly makes it all _easy_.



But is the Package worth WAAAAY more than the sum of its parts?


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think there will be MANY unhappy customers of this iPhone. I am more then happy with my Motorola Krzr K1 phone. It does everything LOL


----------



## Scott (Jul 5, 2007)

Ugh...I hate motorola...Horrible phones in my opinion. At least on my network

Razr, Krzr, and the Q are what i've used and had problems with all of them.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 5, 2007)

Scott said:


> Ugh...I hate motorola...Horrible phones in my opinion. At least on my network
> 
> Razr, Krzr, and the Q are what i've used and had problems with all of them.



What kind of problems? I have a GSM phone and no problems so far.


----------



## Scott (Jul 5, 2007)

I owned a razr back in NS. I kept having issues with the phone. Kept saying shit like "invalid Battery" when I was using the stock battery. Of course removing the battery and reinserting and rebooting fixed it, but I always had to do this.

That was my biggest issue. There were other glitches and shit every now and then as well.

The krzr, and the Q, I tested out for about a week each for work. I had similar problems with the krzr, as I did with the razr. And 8 times out of 10, when a cust calls in with issues with their phone, it's a motorola.

The Q...nothing really glitchy that I found, but I just didn't like it at all compared to the Blackberry's and the Treo's that I borrowed from work. The only thing I liked about the Q was its Internet Explorer seemed better than the treo700wp. But when it came to menu's and interface and shit, I thought it was pretty shitty.

My provider is on CDMA, and some customers claim that this is the reason motorola's are so shitty for us. I have no idea really, but i've only used the motorola's on CDMA.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well so far, no real issues here (knock on wood). I do love the Krzr though. So many tools/features that realy just make life easier. Specially the datebook lol


----------



## Tombinator (Jul 6, 2007)

TheReal7 said:


> Well so far, no real issues here (knock on wood). I do love the Krzr though. So many tools/features that realy just make life easier. Specially the datebook lol



Ah, but does it really make life easier, or has conditioned living enforced more complications that requires more consumer submission to keep up?!?!?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jul 7, 2007)

i haven't had any probs with my current phone. it kicks ass
does more than what i need it to do. live tv, mp3, wireless web, blah blah blahity pooblah. blah.

Kyocera Slider Remix Series - KX5 Cell Phone Features


----------



## TheReal7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tombinator said:


> Ah, but does it really make life easier, or has conditioned living enforced more complications that requires more consumer submission to keep up?!?!?



For me it makes life easier. On the important dates and scheduling stuff.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 18, 2007)

The iPhone is a piece of shit, and so is your face.

  

Maddox <3


----------



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2007)

darren said:


> Yes, there are phones that do everything the iPhone can do and more, but none of them integrate all of the functionality in a package with an interface that truly makes it all _easy_.


I don't know of any cell phone out there with a touch screen, or any UI, that will allow you grab a phone number, do a reverse directory look-up and then pull-up the address in Google Maps. I've not seen any cell-phone browser that has a mouse/touchpad-like interface. I've not seen any that allow you to scale the screen up and down to give the size/detail level you want. 

Try checking movie times and buying tickets online with a regular cell phone. Likewise, trying finding the nearest take-out joint, viewing the menu, placing an order and getting directions.

There's a lot that current cell phones can do that the iPhone can't, but the product isn't marketed to folks that want/need those features. There's a lot that an iPhone can do that other phones flat-out can't.

A lot of the complaints are like somebody saying a Porche sucks because they need a Jeep CJ with a 4" lift. It's not that the product sucks, it's not what you need.

The iPhone is expensive, but it's brand new and it's a much bigger value than the Motorolla Razors when they first came out (Those were $300+, no discount available now they're available for about $50).Talk about style over substance.

That said, I'd never buy one because:
I just need a phone.
Unless the phone supports analog and the "old" digital formats, it's worthless to me because I do too much outside of "The 300 Major Metropolitan Areas" in the US.

Ray


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


> The iPhone is a piece of shit, and so is your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Maddox <3


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


> The iPhone is a piece of shit, and so is your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Maddox <3


tty on a cell phone? fuck I must get that  \m/ ftw


----------



## Alpo (Jul 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


> The iPhone is a piece of shit, and so is your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Maddox <3


----------

